# MySpace? ...



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

So I'm curious whether any of the wise and hoary (or the wise and not so hoary) members of this board have a MySpace account, or whether that particular electronic perversion wink is limited to people my age and younger...


----------



## Theoretical (Oct 23, 2006)

See this thread


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

When I attempt to use the link it tells me I don't have permission to view that portion of the site...  

Maybe that's what I get for suggesting that members of this board are hoary... Just kidding.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 23, 2006)

rmdmphilosopher said:


> When I attempt to use the link it tells me I don't have permission to view that portion of the site...
> 
> Maybe that's what I get for suggesting that members of this board are hoary... Just kidding.



Post for a little while longer and you'll get that permission automatically. I restricted that portion of the forums until people have reached a certain post threshold.

I guess as you grow older you don't realize that you're one of those folks that teenagers think are old. I'm now 38 so I guess I qualify.

I've always been a technophile. My first website was completely coded. They didn't even have WYSIWYG editors back then. I was also using a Mozilla 1.0 browser. I was already "grown up" by then though.

I've just never really had an interest in mySpace. I know what it is and I know what it can do but I've always found personal sites to be a bit narcissistic. It's so much "read about me and my life and my thoughts..." It's the same reason I'm really into blogging about my life. I don't know if that is a reflection of a generational gap or an indication of my personality. Perhaps it's in the nature of teenagers to assume that all their thoughts, however mundane, are interesting and other people would find them interesting too.

I guess part of my aversion to taking on a personal web space is that I'm up to my eye***** in alligators with ongoing projects helping others with their sites. I enjoy building websites but only want to invest that energy in tasks worthy of that energy. Telling people about me is not worth that much energy so I'm burned out with building even more content that just tells people about me.

I guess a forum is really that avenue for me to share more mundane stuff but then it is in the flow of the conversation of the thread and isn't about singling my life out. For my site http://www.solideogloria.com, I use some of my longer posts here to comment on certain issues but I haven't really taken time to contribute to that very frequently. But that site is much more than a personal mySpace.


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Rich, thanks for the heads up about the post number restriction thingy. I shall industriously strive to become numerically worthy of following that link to its destination! 

Soli Deo Gloria is a pretty awesome website... I was looking around it a bit, and I'm definately gonna have to come back for more. 

I understand your disinterest in MySpace... And I agree that



> Perhaps it's in the nature of teenagers to assume that all their thoughts, however mundane, are interesting and other people would find them interesting too.



No perhaps about it! I *know* nobody cares about my thoughts, but I still find myself telling the world at large about them in perversely innocent anticipation of an eagre audience.  At the same time, not all teenagers who have a personal webspace, be it MySpace, or a blog, or just a plain old HTML homepage, are at base fulfilling their narcissistic tendencies... Sometimes it can just be another line of communication, like the phone, or email... But that form of tiresome pride is definately an easy mindset to fall into.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 23, 2006)

rmdmphilosopher said:


> Hey Rich, thanks for the heads up about the post number restriction thingy. I shall industriously strive to become numerically worthy of following that link to its destination!
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria is a pretty awesome website... I was looking around it a bit, and I'm definately gonna have to come back for more.
> 
> ...



One of the reasons I set up SoliDeoGloria.com was to make the site a place a bit different than a blog and different than a forum (although the script that supports it can run a forum too though not as nice as vBulletin).

I would encourage you and any others on the PB to register for an account there. It allows you to "diary" your Reformed thoughts and form them out. You can call it a blog if you like but it is in the context of a larger community of folks not just sharing random thoughts but devotional and theological thoughts. Right now, if the entries are good, I'll promote them to the first page. Eventually when I have enough readers folks will be able to "vote" on how good articles are and they will naturally bubble to the top based on interest. Either way, I think it's a good place to "store" your better thoughts that you post here because the same issues will come up again and you can link to a blog entry you made on that subject instead of trying to find the entry here.


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the offer! I won't be taking you up on it for a bit, cuz I'm only seventeen and you have to be eighteen to have an account: but it's something to look forward to I guess!


----------

